# Which Resort in Tahoe?



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

So my grandfather gave us his condo in Incline Village since he is no longer able to go up there, this will be my first time in Tahoe, I am still a beginner, going on my second season. I am wondering what resort in in Tahoe would have adequate runs and is local to Incline Village, a buddy of mine said he always goes to squaw valley but hes never been anywhere else in Tahoe, but he said its pretty awesome. Any tips out there? Going to be staying there 5 days so I am able to go to multiple resorts. Will be there december 14-19


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The closest resort to Incline is going to be Incline. Short and steep, but plenty of beginner/intermediate trails there. Otherwise you'll have to drive a bit. I think Northstar would be the next closest and might fit your bill the best. Homewood would be another good choice for what you are looking for, though it's on the West shore.


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright ill probably hit up the incline the first day to get the feel back, i tend to learn quickly but i will be with my younger sister that this is going to be her first season, so incline should be good for her too if there is plenty of beginner trails. Any others that i should definately stop at? Im driving there, so we will have a car.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Northstar is a good place to learn, especially if you've got the basics down. However, I must warn you that their blues aren't really blue (I thought they are more difficult than a typical blue from another mountain). And their blacks aren't really black (thought they are easier than a typical black from another mountain)


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You don't want to go to Squaw in december, you can get better snow at other resorts. Go later in January or later if you want to hit up Squaw. 

Go to kirkwood or Heavenly.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Heavenly... It's overly crowded and FLAT. The only thing it's got going is the stunning view of the lake.

Kirkwood is ALWAYS good. Gets the first (and best) snow and lasts the longest. Also, it's kind of out of the way, so less people go there


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I love kirkwood, hands down the best mountain in Tahoe. Although I'm not a fan of their chairlifts, some of them are like a drop...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Everyone who said kirkwood wins


Kirkwood owns. I just wished they didn't build those bloody rope tows and instead used the monies to upgrade their existing chairlifts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Kirkwood is an awesome resort. One of the best in Tahoe and definitely the best in the South Shore area. By leaps and bounds, but he is staying in Incline Village. That is a hell of a drive no matter how you slice it to get there. I am guessing around an hour to an hour plus to get there from Incline. So that is why I did not recommend Kirkweed. Plus, he's not looking for the gnar just a place to ride. Why travel so much when the terrain you are looking for is right there?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I know haha I just cant help but shamelessly represent kirkwood :laugh: . Hell just look at my avatar. Northstar is probably your best bet.


Edit: Kirkweed ahahahah soo true so many safety break caves and snow huts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Kirkwood is a special place for sure. I haven't been there in something like 15 years now. Now that some things are behind me, I am hoping to get back out to my old stompin' grounds and do some snowboarding California style in the next couple of years.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

When you come to California you HAVE to let me know id be so down to shred kirkwood with you. Bring your split and we will tour out to California chute/pipeline chute and behind martin point.

Hahah kirkwood has changed so much in the 6 years I have been riding there. I cant imagine what it was like 15 years ago!


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just hit up the closest to Incline Villeage. I think the closest is Diamond Peak and Mt Rose. I think they may give local discounts, maybe have some sort of proof of resident by your grandfather (not sure if it'll entirely work). 

Next closest is Northstar, very nice ski village area, very family orientated. The mountain is kind of flat, may get snow mainly in the upper portions near the summit. Then would be Squaw Valley. One of the biggest resorts in Tahoe, makes a lot of snow, hosted the olympics, expensive.

Consider a season pass, a lot of places have dual passes to 2 or more resorts, like Northstar and Sierra; if you want to hit up more than 1 mountain.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have spent a fair amount of time in Incline Village, and I would definitely choose Mt. Rose over Diamond Peak. Diamond Peak is nice family resort right in town, but Mt Rose has the chutes, which are a lot of fun and steep as hell. I always thought Alpine Meadows was a pretty cool place as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! I forgot they renamed Incline to Diamond Peak. For a beginner I'd still say just go there. Everything you guys are talking about is killer, but not what the OP is looking for atm. Diamond Peak should do the job.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

stoepstyle said:


> When you come to California you HAVE to let me know id be so down to shred kirkwood with you. Bring your split and we will tour out to California chute/pipeline chute and behind martin point.
> 
> Hahah kirkwood has changed so much in the 6 years I have been riding there. I cant imagine what it was like 15 years ago!


Oh I am definitely bringing my split. I'd probably only ride a day or two in bounds. Otherwise, I've go a whole tick list of spots I want to check out in the Tahoe back country. I was riding in Tahoe long before I got into bc riding.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife an I went to Tahoe a few years ago and I would rate the three resorts that we went to in this order:

1- Squaw Valley - a really cool vibe that I can't quite explain. I hope to go back there some day soon.
2- Kirkwood - not many people on the slopes and all kinds of different terrain.
3- Heavenly - not a bad resort by any stretch but not as challenging as the first two.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Went to heavenly once. I think there is something for everyone. I was supposed to hook up with a buddy the next morning to ride the shuttle to Kirkwood. I missed out. He made it and said it rocked. I've heard nothing but good things about Kirkwood on this board as well. There are probably much better intermediate level places though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

If you're in Incline Village, i'd def. hit up Mt. Rose. They say they've got the best base in North Tahoe when its kickin, and the backside'll provide you with plenty of tree runs and terrain when you're ready. Only bout 10-20 mins away from incline too...


----------



## goleee33 (Oct 14, 2009)

So I just got back from Tahoe, talk about an amazing time! Weather was near perfect, had just dumped and roads were clear and sun was shining. First day, my dad wanted to go to Squaw Valley, place is super nice! Unfortunately the very top was super windy. Second day was Heavenly, This was my favorite place actually, great view as well from the top. The final and last day, was Diamond Peak about 2 minutes away. This place was very family oriented and everyone there was super nice. My sister took private lessons at both, Squaw, and Diamond Peak, and I'd have to say Diamond Peak had some of the friendliest staff and did a much better job on teaching my sister compared to the instructor at Squaw Valley. So if you are still learning and want to take some lessons, I'd have to go say Diamond Peak is a winner. Thanks for all the information guys!


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good time . thats what its all about .

The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm not a fan of Heavenly... It's overly crowded and FLAT. The only thing it's got going is the stunning view of the lake.


while you are undoubtedly entitled to your opinion, i often find that people criticising heavenly for being flat just don't know the mountain very well. there's plenty of steep stuff at heavenly - you just need to spend a little time finding your way around.

most ski resorts have good points and bad points and it's up to the individual to decide if the one outweighs the other.

i agree that kirkwood is a great mountain with some great terrain but, for me, living in south lake, having to spend the best part of an hour driving there and the best part of an hour driving back (assuming the road is open) pretty much takes the edge off how great kirkwood is when i can be at heavenly in less than 10 minutes...

ymmv 

alasdair


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm sure Heavenly has the steep stuff. However, if you go with a group of friends, there'll be a lot of sitting around waiting for people to catch up or what not. Or to wait for people when the trail splits so they can follow, and there are a LOT of flat spots in those area. Which gets very annoying.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm sure Heavenly has the steep stuff. However, if you go with a group of friends, there'll be a lot of sitting around waiting for people to catch up or what not. Or to wait for people when the trail splits so they can follow, and there are a LOT of flat spots in those area. Which gets very annoying.


+1

Also the Nevada side is about 10000% better than the CA side, but almost no one goes around :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm sure Heavenly has the steep stuff. However, if you go with a group of friends, there'll be a lot of sitting around waiting for people to catch up or what not. Or to wait for people when the trail splits so they can follow, and there are a LOT of flat spots in those area. Which gets very annoying.


if you are going with a group of friends who you have to wait for all the time, yuo're going to have to wait whether you're at heavenly, sierra, kirkwood or mammoth. 

if they're behind you in ability and can't navigate traverses by building up speed in advance, get them in a lesson!



alasdair


----------

